# Vise On The Bridgeport Rotary Table



## Bamban (Mar 14, 2015)

When a friend found out I bought I bought a BP S1 he gifted me a BP rotary he no longer have a use for since he sold his mill.  Is it feasible and practical to use the table as a swivel base for a 6 inch Kurt vise?


----------



## Franko (Mar 14, 2015)

I got back plates to mount chucks on two of my rotary tables that have been very useful. I don't see why you couldn't mount a vise on one.


----------



## dickr (Mar 16, 2015)

You have a very generous friend ! ! !    Your only limited by your imagination. It would limit your working height but you can always add a riser if you use it regularly. Go for it. If the police come tell em I said it was O K.
dickr


----------



## Bamban (Mar 20, 2015)

dickr said:


> You have a very generous friend ! ! !    Your only limited by your imagination. It would limit your working height but you can always add a riser if you use it regularly. Go for it. If the police come tell em I said it was O K.
> dickr



Thank you.

When I bought the mill it came with a 4 inch riser. I took it off , this short and fat guy can't reach the draw bar, even now I have to use a 6 inch platform to effectively turn the drawbar. I will use the rotary and see how it works, I may like it and keep it there


----------

